# Do Light Weight 17" Rims for Spec V Exist???



## drwky (Sep 3, 2005)

Hey All,

Do any light weight 17" rims for the Spec V exist?? I can't find anthing under 20lbs. Pictures and brands would be nice if anyone knows of any. So far I found a pair of BMS rims that are 20lbs. each and have black spokes with a polished lip.

Thanks all.

Ps You can see what I found here on ebay, not a well known name brand though but they weight 20.5lbs each.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8038332820&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## GAJ2003 (Apr 8, 2003)

Go here. these are the wheels my friend put on his Spec V. He put the gun metal finish on them. Looked good. I believe these wheels at 17'' weight a little under 17 lbs each.

http://centerlinewheels.com/wheels_detail.php?mw_id=4&sw_id=27


----------



## Tispin (Aug 4, 2005)

I can't say that you searched very hard. There is a set from nismo that weighs 17.5, although they are expensive. 5zigen has a few sets that under 20lbs, such as the FN01RC's (gram lights). Enkei also has rims that fit that weigh around 17 lbs. Just pick a brand and start looking. That's how I know about the 5zigen's since they are the ones I plan on purchasing.


----------



## 200sx_guy (Nov 13, 2004)

There are a ton of light weight wheel choices but your most likely not going to find them on Ebay. I have 17in Volk Te37's. They weigh 6.8 kg's which if I'm doing my math correctly converts to about 15 pounds.


----------



## drwky (Sep 3, 2005)

Yeah, I like the NISMO Rims the most thus far plus I know they fit the BREMBO brake package which I hopeto get in the future. Thanks for giving me a head start. Can anyone name off a few quality name brands that make good performance rims? I don't care about looks that much, just performance (light weight and strength but not too expensive).


----------



## drwky (Sep 3, 2005)

The NISMO rims are bank, are they worth it? Does anyone know of something simular?


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

drwky said:


> The NISMO rims are bank, are they worth it? Does anyone know of something simular?


The Nismo rims are worth it. They clear the brembos and weigh 17 lbs.


----------



## waznme (May 16, 2005)

I went through this whole thing last summer. I have a Sunburst 05 Spec-V with the Brembos. Having the Brembo option will really limit your options. Here is the link to the ones I bought, the Sparco D-Spec Stage 1 wheels in mat black. http://www.discounttiredirect.com/d...dSize.do?mk=&yr=2005&wd=17&rw=&vid=008449&bp= 

I can send you a pic if you want to give me your e-mail address.

They are about 17 LBS a piece and I use them my auto-x'ing.

Good luck


----------



## drwky (Sep 3, 2005)

waznme said:


> I went through this whole thing last summer. I have a Sunburst 05 Spec-V with the Brembos. Having the Brembo option will really limit your options. Here is the link to the ones I bought, the Sparco D-Spec Stage 1 wheels in mat black. http://www.discounttiredirect.com/d...dSize.do?mk=&yr=2005&wd=17&rw=&vid=008449&bp=
> 
> I can send you a pic if you want to give me your e-mail address.
> 
> ...



Awesome, I would love to see a pic, my address it [email protected]


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I have the NISMOs as well only with the Gram Lights ensignia. I purchased these off the Tire Rack. The NISMO wheels are made by Gram Lights, AKA Volk Racing AKA Ray's Engineering. Short of Centerline or ADVAN Racing, Ray's Engineering is about as good as they get. If you can afford it, buy the Volk TE-37s (clear) or Gram Lights Pro (not sure if these clear).


----------



## drwky (Sep 3, 2005)

I like the gram lights do those clear the brembos?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

which ones? the 57C does, the Pro I am not sure.


----------



## azn_vspec (Feb 13, 2006)

anyone heard of Kyowa?? their 17s are 16.5 pounds. I found a brand new set for under 4.


----------



## drwky (Sep 3, 2005)

azn_vspec said:


> anyone heard of Kyowa?? their 17s are 16.5 pounds. I found a brand new set for under 4.


Hmm.. Sounds cool.


----------



## azn_vspec (Feb 13, 2006)

maybe not I have been informed that they might be crappy. i never heard of them before either. I talk to a rep and they told me the weight, but may not be made well. I am chosing not to get them unless someone who owns them w/o problems. Sometimes thing are to good to be true.


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

I bought a set of ASA wheels last year for about $600 and they weighed in at 16.5 pounds each. I can't remember the model number, but they have since been discontinued.

Light wheels are out there, just look. Tirerack.com is a good place to look since you can see what they'll look like on your car.


----------



## stangdood (Oct 11, 2005)

Centerline has there "Storm" wheels on sale for 159 each. There claiming less than 17 lbs. Hard to beat Centerlines for quality.. heres a lnk, hope it works

http://www.centerlinewheels.com/wheels_detail.php?mw_id=16&sw_id=85


----------



## waznme (May 16, 2005)

i see a lot of people have found wheels that will fit, but how many of those have the brembo option? will those same wheels still fit with those big calipers on the front?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

stangdood said:


> Centerline has there "Storm" wheels on sale for 159 each. There claiming less than 17 lbs. Hard to beat Centerlines for quality.. heres a lnk, hope it works
> 
> http://www.centerlinewheels.com/wheels_detail.php?mw_id=16&sw_id=85


Buy this, end of story. These are some of the best forged wheels and less than my Gram Lights. Oh, and they look REALLY good.


----------



## drwky (Sep 3, 2005)

I like the Gram lights, I know centerlines are good, I've had them before. So fat I have been very impressed by the Gram Lights, I think they are worth the price. I am still debating though, good thing I got a raise today, I'll need it if I am going to buy the Gram Lights.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

The Gram Lights are nice, but honestly those Centerlines are made by a better method (I hate saying that as I have the Gram Lights myself but it is the honest truth)...not only are they forged but they utilize one of the best forging methods on the market. While no wheel is indestructable, ADVAN and Centerline are pretty close.


----------



## drwky (Sep 3, 2005)

Those centerlines are nice but they dont come in 17x7.5, which really sucks. I want a wheel in 17x7.5.


----------



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

nismo is good


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

although some question their quality, rota wheels are pretty light.

My circuit 8 (16") are 15.5 lbs each.


----------



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

look at the c-10's in classic white. those are my fav from rota


----------

